# Are Traser Watches Any Good?



## arty11

Hi,

Just wondered if anyone could help me here!? Are Traser watches actually any good? I do like the military watch style and to be honest I have always fancied a Breitling, but they're obviously very expensive! I have been drawn to getting myself a tough everyday watch and like the look of the Trasers. I like the Classic automatic pro and the Black storm pro, but don't know if they're any good as watches! Are they just cheap watched with cool lighting in the tubes, or are they actually very tough, accurate watches? I don't want to pay Â£200+ for what is essentially a casio or timex just because it has glowing hands!! Are they really up to military spec, or is this just marketing waffle!?

Any help much appreciated!

Regards

Arty


----------



## scottishcammy

Arty, hello and welcome to the forum. I can assure you trasers are excellent. I have used mine for several years at work. I've found they function very well and have survived massive knocks, blood, fresh-water, sea-water, etc. The dial has to be seen to be believed and it is perfectly legible in heavy fog, pitch black, etc.

My brother also used it in Iraq for 6 months he reckoned it was excellent, so it can obviously 'do the business' (and extremes of temperature).

It's got my thumbs up!


----------



## arty11

Right, thanks for that! Sounds like they are ok then!

The more I look at them I think they look great, but just thought that when you actually get to hold one they probably feel cheap! I'f i'm going to get cheap, i'll just get a casio. I just fancied something with a bit of hard wearing but accurate credibility (like a Brietling) but without the expense as I already have a TAG for best.

Cheers for your experience!

Arty


----------



## scottishcammy

You're welcome. I've had casios and obviously trasers. It really depends what you're using them for. I need something like a traser for my work, personally (other will disagree!) I don't think the casio would be up to it, for me anyway. As regards cheap, no, they don't feel / look cheap. There are some nice titanium and ss versions as well, if you want a slightly more expensive look.

Basically I've worn this thing very day at work for many years, and it's never missed a beat!


----------



## arty11

Brilliant! Sounds like they're as well made as the site describes them then!

I don't need it to do anything in particular, but I just want something that I can wear all the time and not worry about it getting scratched or damaged. Sounds like this might just be the ticket! At least until one day I treat myself to a Breitling that is!

Thanks so much for your advice!

Arty


----------



## arty11

Just called a Traser dealer to ask about their quality and he seems to reckon they're pretty good too.

Just hard to belive the people who sell them that's the only problem! I know I won't be getting a Breitling, but I still expect the quality to be bang on for Â£230. I recently bought a seiko military watch (only a cheap one from Ebay) and whilst the quality seems ok, it would probably not stand up to a very light fall off my mountain bike. Certainly doesn't feel heavy duty anyway, hence the search for something more substantial. Also, it's only about 35/36mm which for me being a big bloke looks a bit too small. So the Trasers seem ideal as most are in the 40-43mm range.

Anyone else had any experiences? Are the other brands similar worth considering also? The likes of Luminox or KHS for instance?

Regards

Arty


----------



## Ventura

MWC are excellent, so are Traser.

I'm tempted to buy this: *** link removed as per forum guidelines ***

Just bought another Seiko Sportura from them. The Tauchmeister looks very solid and it has Tritium too. 1000m diving.


----------



## scottishcammy

From experience, I wouldn't recommend MWC.


----------



## Ventura

Sorry about the linkage? You're not allowed to link anywhere?

What happened to your MWC?


----------



## Roy

Ventura said:


> Sorry about the linkage? You're not allowed to link anywhere?


When you join the forum the rules are shown. They are also on a link at the top of the forum and here Forum Guidelines.


----------



## Nalu

scottishcammy said:


> Arty, hello and welcome to the forum. I can assure you trasers are excellent. I have used mine for several years at work. I've found they function very well and have survived massive knocks, blood, fresh-water, sea-water, etc. The dial has to be seen to be believed and it is perfectly legible in heavy fog, pitch black, etc.
> 
> My brother also used it in Iraq for 6 months he reckoned it was excellent, so it can obviously 'do the business' (and extremes of temperature).
> 
> It's got my thumbs up!


The one I bought from Roy did me well until I 'upgraded' to a Ti version. That one I sold to a rugby mate and it's now on duty in Iraq. My only caveat for the tactical environment (and I told Kris this beforehand since he's a Cav Scout) is that the lume is so bright that the watch should not be worn/should be covered up on night patrols as it would mark your presence to someone using NVDs.


----------



## bill

Traser are good, But watch (pun) out for the cheaper ones as i believe they are made from a plastic material.

Would not go near a MWC, Bought a 'military issue' one when i first got into watches, it didn't last last long, and when i pulled it apart it had a rubbish movement in it.

CWC are the real thing, But i think most military wear Casio

Seiko are Pukka, Get an old 6309- can't go wrong

Take Care

Bill


----------



## jonsedar

hey Arty - I had a Luminox Stealth F-117 for a while and was very impressed by the build quality, it looked and felt the business: solid, no messing.

...why did I sell it again? ...


----------



## scottishcammy

Nalu said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arty, hello and welcome to the forum. I can assure you trasers are excellent. I have used mine for several years at work. I've found they function very well and have survived massive knocks, blood, fresh-water, sea-water, etc. The dial has to be seen to be believed and it is perfectly legible in heavy fog, pitch black, etc.
> 
> My brother also used it in Iraq for 6 months he reckoned it was excellent, so it can obviously 'do the business' (and extremes of temperature).
> 
> It's got my thumbs up!
> 
> 
> 
> The one I bought from Roy did me well until I 'upgraded' to a Ti version. That one I sold to a rugby mate and it's now on duty in Iraq. My only caveat for the tactical environment (and I told Kris this beforehand since he's a Cav Scout) is that the lume is so bright that the watch should not be worn/should be covered up on night patrols as it would mark your presence to someone using NVDs.
Click to expand...

Indeed. My bro only wore it during the day. Come to think of it, I must ask him what he wore at night....


----------



## Running_man

arty11 said:


> Just called a Traser dealer to ask about their quality and he seems to reckon they're pretty good too.
> 
> Just hard to belive the people who sell them that's the only problem! I know I won't be getting a Breitling, but I still expect the quality to be bang on for Â£230. I recently bought a seiko military watch (only a cheap one from Ebay) and whilst the quality seems ok, it would probably not stand up to a very light fall off my mountain bike. Certainly doesn't feel heavy duty anyway, hence the search for something more substantial. Also, it's only about 35/36mm which for me being a big bloke looks a bit too small. So the Trasers seem ideal as most are in the 40-43mm range.
> 
> Anyone else had any experiences? Are the other brands similar worth considering also? The likes of Luminox or KHS for instance?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Arty


The Seiko Military style you mentioned (SNX421/427?) I'm told is only a military _styled _watch and not an official mil spec. Even so, I think it's one of Seiko's nicest designs.

If it's a tough watch you're after, why not have a look at the Seiko SKX779, AKA the Black Monster? They're as hard as nails and glow like a reactor!

Andrew.


----------



## Griff

scottishcammy said:


> From experience, I wouldn't recommend MWC.


Neither would I.

No way whatsoever!!!!!


----------



## arty11

Thanks so much chaps! All your help is much appreciated!

Just been looking again at the websites and it says that the one i'm after is limited to 500. Is this true!? If so, do they sell out fast, or will I have plenty of time? Just didn't want to miss out if they are the things that normally sell out fast! Are they doing this all the time by having 'limited edition' ones?

Yeah, the Seiko one I have at the mo is only a military 'styled' one so am aware that it wouldn't withstand much abuse. I'm not particularly hard on watches, but I know that this one probably wouldn't be up to withstanding much. Nicely made and nice looking, but isn't something for knocking about in.

Cheers all again!

Arty


----------



## Ventura

Really about MWC? I've had one for a while a quartz one and it's really good. Maybe I've been lucky.


----------



## arty11

Well, i've done it! I ordered the Black Storm Pro tactical edition (500 limited one) to save any worries about them running out! Should be here tomorrow, so hopefully i'll be pleased with it! Just hope it looks and feels like a Â£200+ watch!! and not some jumped up casio from Argos!!


----------



## scottishcammy

Looks great! You'll be amazed how light it is (pardon the pun)







Be sure to post a pic of it when you get it.


----------



## arty11

Light? Really? Light doesn't equal cheap feeling does it? I thought the titanium one was the light one? Hope i've not ordered the wrong one? Apparently it's steel, with carbon bezel and the silicone strap. Come to think of it, it probably will be fairly light with a silicone strap I suppose. I was hoping it would be nice and weighty and chunky though! Oh well, see what it's like when it arrives I suppose. I'll definately send pics though!

Arty


----------



## scottishcammy

It is chunky. To be honest, it's really a matter of personal taste as to whether or not you think it looks cheap. I. and I think most others will agree with me here, don't think it looks cheap at all. It does look very chunky, it's just surprising how light it is on the wrist. It's made to be like that, not least because of the strap (which a very strong sweet smell!).

I think you've done very well, but I don't think you'll know yourself 'til you've got it on your wrist. If you don't like it, I'll happily relieve you of it!!!


----------



## Ventura

Sorry to be rude, I know I'm new to the forum etc, but can someone answer me why they do not find MWC watches any good?


----------



## arty11

No, I totally agree! I don't think you can ever tell from looking at it on a screen! Only when you get the thing can you tell I suppose. I am hoping it looks chunky as this Seiko one I have looks a little bit small for my wrist to be honest. Hope the size is noticably bigger than this one. It should be if it's nearly 10mm bigger diameter. Plus the strap is wider too. What did you mean about it smelling sweet? Did you mean the silicone strap?

By the way, are all the straps a standard size? Hope it's longer than the one on this Seiko one! I'm on the last hole of it!!


----------



## jasonm

Ventura, check these old threads http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=18076


----------



## scottishcammy

arty11 said:


> No, I totally agree! I don't think you can ever tell from looking at it on a screen! Only when you get the thing can you tell I suppose. I am hoping it looks chunky as this Seiko one I have looks a little bit small for my wrist to be honest. Hope the size is noticably bigger than this one. It should be if it's nearly 10mm bigger diameter. Plus the strap is wider too. What did you mean about it smelling sweet? Did you mean the silicone strap?
> 
> By the way, are all the straps a standard size? Hope it's longer than the one on this Seiko one! I'm on the last hole of it!!


Strap smells sweet, it's something they put on the silicone. Don't know about the strap, maybe someone else can help you there. By the sounds of it, your wrists must be like Frank Bruno's thighs!


----------



## arty11

Ha ha ha I wouldn't have thought they were quite that big!









I am a fairly big bloke I suppose, not huge though! 6' 2" bit rugby player build. I wouldn't say I have especially large wrists, but they're not spindley either, but this Seiko watch is on the last hole ( do like it to have some movement by the way). I also prefer to have a bit of strap left to tuck into the loop to be honest, but this one hardly manages to have any left. Hope this one on the Traser is longer, or it looks like i'll be having to get another strap straight away! Fingers crossed eh!

Must say, i'm quite looking forward to getting it now! Hope it lives up to the reports! I just want something different to the norm, but that will last me a few years until I can bring myself to buy a Breitling! Either that, or until my wife gets a nice big bonus and treats me to one! Yeah right!


----------



## arty11

Well, it's arrived! Very prompt sevice by H3-watches I must say. The guy there Ghraham Green was very helpful I must say.

First impressions are that it looks pretty good. Quality seems ok. I suppose that I will always compare this to a Breitling which is hugely unfair, but hey, that's my dream watch. It certainly doesn't look of feel anything like one, but hey, it's Â£210 so can't complain at all! The bezel feels very solid and stiff to turn which I hope hints at it being well made and the strap fits and feels comfotable too which is good also. What it doesn't seem to do which I was expecting is glow! It doesn't look very bright at all. I know i'm in a pretty light room, but to be honest, my Seiko one looks brighter to be honest. Hope that isn't the case!? Anyone have any experience of these tritium vials? Do they look far brighter on a night? Hopefully they will prove their worth later this evening. I'll post some piccies later if anyone is interested!?

Anyway, I will be keeping it regardless as I do like the look of it and it's meant to be hard wearing which is what I was after really. The Breitling can wait for a couple of years!









Arty


----------



## scottishcammy

arty11 said:


> Do they look far brighter on a night?










Me thinks your post regarding it's lume may be somewhat different by tomorrow!


----------



## arty11

Ha ha ha..... really!? Hope you're right as they don't look to be glowing much at all, admittedly in a light room, but cupped in my hands.

Just on the websites they look really really bright so was slightly underwhelmed on first look. Hopefully i'll be proved wrong like you say!


----------



## arty11

Well,

Lastnight kind of changed my opinion of the tritium vials. Yes, they are certainly brighter on a night than when you try to simulate darkness with your hands. I did still expect them to be a little brighter, but it's very nice that they don't dim through the night and you can still see them when you wake up. It certainly doesn't look to be 100 times brighter than standard lume though as it claims on websites. The pics on the website give you the impression they are like little green lights, whereas they are more of a glowing green like normal type lume. Just better in that it doesn't need pre-charging under a lamp before going to bed etc. One thing I did like is that sometimes I can't see a standard lum in dim rather than dark light, this one I can. Not that worried about it though! Still pleased with it on the whole. It looks cool and the quality is pretty good actually. I think because it looks plasticky you kind of feel that it looks cheap on first impression, but when you actually inspect it a bit more, it does actually seem very well made to be fair. The second hand is bang on the markers (which I have a bit of a thing for) The glass is pretty thick and when you give it a little tap you can't hear it, unlike some cheaper watches when it sounds thin and flimsy. The glass is sapphire crystal so should be tough, it's also got an anti-reflective coating which gives it a blue tinge from an angle. This I really like! The bezel feels really stiff and has really definate clicks which also makes it feel very robust and well made. Even my TAG bezel didn't feel this firm to be honest. Simple things, but it does make you feel better about a Â£210 watch that looks like a cheap plastic one on first glance.

Thanks to all that gave me their opinions about the Traser watches before I made my puchase, it's much appreciated!

Regards

Arty


----------



## nobbynobbs

Hi ya

Just to add my penny-worth. Some of the cheaper H3/Traser watches are (in my opinion) absolutey crap. The P6500 uses a cheap 1 jewel Ronda movement and can be very inaccurate, yet they cost anywhere between Â£110-Â£130. I have also seen lots of their watches where the hands rarely line up properly (a friend of mine is an authorised H3/Traser dealer). In the past the P6500 came with a rubber strap, but several years ago in a move to cut costs, MB Microtec decided to use a cheap Nato strap ('cos it looks more military like!!!!)

Don't get me wrong, I own a Traser Titan and absolutely love it. I just think that some of the other watches they sell are very expensive for what you get (I don't care how much MB Microtec spent on R & D for the GTLS vials).

People often forget that just because a watch says 'Swiss Made', it means it is going to be good quality. Even the Swiss make cheap movements / watches.

Just before Christmas I managed to obtain one of the new P6508 Code Blue watches from initial batch produced by MB Microtec (this is a better version of the standard P6500). It has a better movement (Ronda 715 - 5 Jewel) and has blue GTLS vials with a second marker. They appear to have taken more time in the production of this new watch and even the 4 screws on the back are in pristeen condition, showing no damage from a clumsy watch maker - I can't really call them horologists as many of their cheaper watches are outsourced and manufactured by locals in the Niederwangen area (almost like some form of cottage industry).

The best watch I own (both for time keeping and accurate alignment of the hands) is 5 year old CWC G10

Cheers

Nobby


----------



## RuskyWatchLover

nobbynobbs said:


> People often forget that just because a watch says 'Swiss Made', it means it is going to be good quality. Even the Swiss make cheap movements / watches.


Swatch, Wenger and Swiss Army perhaps?


----------



## nobbynobbs

RuskyWatchLover said:


> nobbynobbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> People often forget that just because a watch says 'Swiss Made', it means it is going to be good quality. Even the Swiss make cheap movements / watches.
> 
> 
> 
> Swatch, Wenger and Swiss Army perhaps?
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## johnbaz

RuskyWatchLover said:


> nobbynobbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> People often forget that just because a watch says 'Swiss Made', it means it is going to be good quality. Even the Swiss make cheap movements / watches.
> 
> 
> 
> Swatch, Wenger and Swiss Army perhaps?
Click to expand...

 EB springs to mind, the very cheap and nasty 17jewel saviour of the swiss watch industry (supposedly!!), still, swiss ebauches are my faves, ETA, AS, FHF, UNITAS and the likes- very nice 

john


----------



## arty11

Well, finally decided to go and buy something more substantial. I had it down to a Breitling Seawolf and an Omega Planet Ocean. Went with the Omega in the end as it felt more special. The Traser will fulfill everything I do when I feel it might get knocked! I would think the Traser will stand up to some beating with it's intended purpose! Might get the Nato strap for extra security to be honest as i've already knocked the watch off my wrist just by catching it on a door as I walked past! must have just popped the springbar on the strap, but made me think about it's long-trerm security!

Arty


----------



## mark_midlands

been reading this thread with interest.

then started looking at the traser watches, and today ordered a traser automatic pro blue.

like the look of the trasers, and thought long and hard about it,, but couldnt bring myself to spend Â£200+ for a plasticy/quartz watch.

hoping it will be here by the end of the week,, anyong have any experiance of the blue tritium vials?


----------



## nobbynobbs

mark_midlands said:


> been reading this thread with interest.
> 
> then started looking at the traser watches, and today ordered a traser automatic pro blue.
> 
> like the look of the trasers, and thought long and hard about it,, but couldnt bring myself to spend Â£200+ for a plasticy/quartz watch.
> 
> hoping it will be here by the end of the week,, anyong have any experiance of the blue tritium vials?


I got a new P6508 from Switzerland 2 days after they were made and the blue tritium was sooo bright it put several green tritium vial Trasers to shame. Maybe it was because it was new tritium, i don't know, but i prefer it to the green

Cheers

Nobby


----------



## arty11

Interesting, though wouldn't have thought that the green ones were that old! They glow like this for years, so wouldn't have thought that they would have dimmed much in say a year or so!? Could be wrong!?

Arty


----------



## nobbynobbs

arty11 said:


> Interesting, though wouldn't have thought that the green ones were that old! They glow like this for years, so wouldn't have thought that they would have dimmed much in say a year or so!? Could be wrong!?
> 
> Arty


Something we have to remember is that we don't know when the tritimium vials were made, when the watch itself was made or even how long the shop/reseller has had it (my mate has had an auto pro sitting in his shop for nearly 2 years). You will normally only see degridation in the brightness after 2-3 years.

Cheers

Nobby


----------



## arty11

Cheers for that Nobby!

How long have these watches been being made? I must say though from the photos Mark showed of his blue version that they don't look any brighter than the green ones in mine, so I would say they are probably similar vintage.

Cheers

Arty


----------



## Ventura

Just received my Traser infantry watch this morning after a month delay (long story). At first I was slightly dissapointed with the glow, as in normal light there isn't any. However I switched the light off in my bathroom, which doesn't have a window, and it was very clear and bright. Was impressed. At about 38.5mm diameter including crown, it's a tad small compared to the 45mm PO.


----------



## Stanford

I recently got a Classic Auto Pro (PVD case & bracelet) with green tritium.

It is pretty heavy but it is comfortable and easy to read, both day and night.

I was undecided about the colour (tritium not watch case) but settled on green because it is familiar and because it was cheaper - admittedly not much but as long as you can see the vials it didn't really matter to me what colour they were.

I went for the classic because I wasn't familiar with the quartz movements Traser use, plus they need batteries! Not that I'm prejudiced against quartz, I have a couple - I'm just more comfortable with mechanical.

I also have a SMP, titanium. It is excellent and very easy to wear. Because it is relatively light I find it can be worn loose, whereas with heavier lumps (including the Traser) I have to wear them reasonably tight so they don't bang around on the wrist.


----------



## Archer

Ventura said:


> Sorry to be rude, I know I'm new to the forum etc, but can someone answer me why they do not find MWC watches any good?


Hi

just joined the forum for some information on Trasers and came across this question. I have an MWC Self Luminous G10 with mb-microtec light sources - the same as Traser I believe, and it is first rate in terms of build quality and illumination. I cannot vouch for any of their other models but I am certainly happy with this one at Â£119.99 I am thinking of buying a Traser P6504 Black Storm Pro from the same company who supplied the MWC.


----------



## davidwilbers

I have a Traser. Mists up every time I go outside. The company say it's normal so I am having to go to small claims court now. Utter incompetence customer service.

i had a black storm pro years ago and really liked it although it's massivly overpriced for what it is.


----------



## mangum

I have had two Traser watches in the last 13 years.

> A Commander 100 purchased in the UK in2006 and still going strong

> A Special Force 100 purchased here is Australia in 2017, my current watch

Had both on the night stand last night and the 13 year old one seemed as bright as the new one.

See them at my "Traser Swiss Watches and MB-Microtec Apprection" Facebook page, click here.

Based on my experience they are a good rugged and reliable watch and highly recommended.


----------

